# Help with singing?



## linkmaster647 (Sep 19, 2022)

So I want to record covers for songs professionnaly but seems my pitching is preeeetty bad (at least I get the right rhythm) I know I couuuuuld use autotune but I also know if overdone it it sounds bad, I'm using Audacity to record and mix so any good plugins I could use? Oooooor some singing tips?


----------

